# How ‘bout all vets post their branch of service et.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Me:

*Branch:	* Air Force 
*Date:	* 1979-1983 
*Job:	* Security Police- EST 
*Rank:* E-4
*Duty Stations:* 6981st SP's, 21st SP's- Elmendorf AFB, Anchorage, AK

*Branch:* Army Guard
*Date:* 1990-1993
*Job:	* Truck driver/Combat Medic
*Rank:* E-4
*Duty Station:	* Red Oak, IA- Iowa City, IA


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

U.s.navy 1967-1973


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

US army 73-75
116 armored cav
Track/wheel mech
ETS e-3

USAF 76-82
Sec.Police
321 MSS GF AFB ND.
ETS-e-5


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> US army 73-75
> 116 armored cav.
> Track/wheel mech.
> ETS e-3
> ...


 Hey, it's nice to see another former SP here. North Dakota... eeeek!

Elmendorf was a good assignment unless an E-3A or C-5 came in then it was sentry time. I got to assist the SS when President Carter flew in too. Twas fun. I also did the Emergency Services Team. Lots of fun there too.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Uncle wouldn't have me. Bad ears he said. Told me a rifle shot could make me go deft. I was raised with a gun in my hand and shot all my life. Go Figure.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Hey, it's nice to see another former SP here. North Dakota... eeeek!
> 
> Elmendorf was a good assignment unless an E-3A or C-5 came in then it was sentry time. I got to assist the SS when President Carter flew in too. Twas fun. I also did the Emergency Services Team. Lots of fun there too.


eeeek is right, for being one of the lower 48 I sure saw enough snow to last 3 lifetimes:smt011


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

scooter said:


> eeeek is right, for being one of the lower 48 I sure saw enough snow to last 3 lifetimes:smt011


Scooter hey North Dakotan here. yes we do get alot of snow I could not live without it LOL


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

U.S. Army:smt1099 1961 to 1971, Military Police.

AK ANG:smt1099 1974 to 1976. Security Police.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

gunny said:


> Scooter hey North Dakotan here. yes we do get alot of snow I could not live without it LOL


oof da:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

*OK then....*

*US Army
1967 - 1974
UH1-D & AH1 Driver
CW2
RVN 2 tours

US Navy
1981-1995
A6 Intruder Driver/BN
CDR 0-5
Panama, Grenada, Beirut, Desert Storm

Wish I could do it all over again...civilian life is for weinies.:smt1099 *


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *US Army*
> _*1967 - 1974*_
> _*UH1-D & AH1 Driver*_
> _*CW2*_
> ...


I dunno......I kinda like the fact Im not getting shot at every day.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

*Agreed....but it's a hell of a thing when you get to fire back with munitions unavailable from your "friendly" gun shop.:smt1099 *


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> U.S. Army:smt1099 1961 to 1971, Military Police.
> 
> AK ANG:smt1099 1974 to 1976. Security Police.


Another SP! What are the odds?	:smt1099


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Currently in the United States Army Reserve. Since I'm not anywhere near retiring, I'm not at the liberty to really get into specifics.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Another SP! What are the odds?	:smt1099


Yeah, I only joined the Air Guard to shoot. We went shooting every drill weekend, in the summer, M16s and .38 revolvers outdoors, in the winter, .38 revos at the Elmendorf indoor range. Empty brass wasn't too closely accounted for, so I got to take most of it home. Those were good times.

Gave it up after two years, tho. The Alaska Guard converted from a theater mission flying C-123s under the Alaskan Air Command at Elmendorf to a global mission flying C-130s under MAC out of McChord AFB, WA. Too much Mickey Mouse chicken doo-doo to put up with from MAC. It was somewhat difficult to get a bunch of civilian weekend warriors to comply with AFR 35-10.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I spent many hours at the Elmendorf indoor and mostly outdoor ranges. While on the EST team we practiced a lot (hostage recovery et.) at the SP building on Six Mile Lake. I haven’t been back there in many, many years.

After I got out I did the Flat Top mountain hike once a week trying to get my time under thirty minutes. I did it but my lungs burned so good.

35-10! You just flooded me with memories. I was always getting gigged for my hair being to long.


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

U.S. Navy 1964 - 1967

Aviation Machinist's Mate

2 Westpac cruises w/VF-143


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

U.S. Army 1956-1959
Discharded as Sgt. E-5
Served as Squad leader, 3rd Inf, 7th Division, Korea
Discharged from reserves March, 1962
Tennessee National Guard 1954-1955, 196th Armored Field Artillery.

During my NG time I signed up a new recruit who stayed in to become the Battalion commander.

Bob Wright


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

USAF 1968-72
*S*trategic *A*ir *C*ommand
B-52 and KC-135 Tankers 
FMS-OMS Ground Support
Discharged an E-4 like most with a four year tour.
My time was totally green and uninformed. No help from the lifers.
Worse assignment: 15 months at Goose AB, Labrador, Canada. "Isolated tour" No leaves permitted. The AF dumping grounds for screw-ups.
Would re-up for AFSC (gunner) on a C-130 gunship.


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

*Branch:* Air National Guard
*Date:* 1981-1987
*Job:	* Weapons Loader (F4- Phantom)
*Rank:* E-5
*Duty Station:	* 107th FIG, Niagara Falls N.Y.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SAC- ewww!	:smt119

I flew on a KC-135 from Fairbanks, AK to San Antonio, TX. That was one noisy, cold, uncomfortable and long trip. The good thing was that I got to go back were the refuelers did their magic and that was COOL!


----------



## GMCJones (Aug 31, 2006)

United States Navy 1985 - 2005
USS Ponce (LPD-15) '85-'89
USS Lang (FF-1060) '90-'91
Stinger Missile Instructor '91-'94
USS Elliot (DD-967) '94-'99
Recruiter (NRS Fayetteville, AR) '99-'02
USS Paul Hamilton (DDG-60) '02-'05
Retired as a Chief Gunner's Mate (E-7)
Qualified on the following weapon systems:
3'/50 RFTM
5"/54 MK42 MOD 9 & 10
MK16 MOD 8
5"/54 MK45 MOD 1 & 2
MK41

Loved my time in, serving my country and seeing the world. My wife just had our 3rd child (a boy finally!!!), so I decided it was time to be able to come home after work every night and be a Daddy. My highest regards and respect go out to all my fellow veterans - May God bless you and may He always bless the USA. :smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

[QUOTE...May God bless you and may He always bless the USA. :smt1099[/QUOTE]

Very well said. I couldn't agree more.:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

U.S. Army 1972-75
Primary MOS 63B20 - Mechanic
Secondary MOS 63F20- Recovery Specialist.

Spent most of the first two years with C Battery, 2nd Batt., 5th Air Defense Artillery, 2nd Armored Division, Ft. Hood, Texas.
It was an anti-aircraft unit. Chapparel Missle System. Basicly it was a Sidewinder fired from a tracked vehicle mounted mobile ground system.
"The Happy Chappy- If it flies, it dies!".

Spent my last year with 23rd Ordinance Co., USAEUR, Heilbronn, Gemany.
Nuclear Ordinance unit. Pretty laid back outfit really. We weren't gonna do nuthin' unless WW III broke out. It didn't.


----------



## nevjohn (Jun 19, 2006)

USAF "59-'63
Comm Spec/Crypto
out as a E-4
Duty stations: Lackland AFB, TX (basic), Keesler AFB, MS (School), Hamilton AFB, CA (SF) 40th Comm Sq, 914th AC&W Sq (ADC), Armstrong, Ontario, Canada (1 yr isolation Mid-Canada Radar site), 774th Radar Sq (SAGE), Madera AFS, CA ( I did have orders for Athens, Greece in '60 which were cancelled as I was leaving Hamilton - that would have been 3 years at the Embassy - Screwed again)

John


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

nevjohn said:


> USAF "59-'63
> Comm Spec/Crypto
> out as a E-4
> Duty stations: Lackland AFB, TX (basic), Keesler AFB, MS (School), Hamilton AFB, CA (SF) 40th Comm Sq, 914th AC&W Sq (ADC), Armstrong, Ontario, Canada (1 yr isolation Mid-Canada Radar site), 774th Radar Sq (SAGE), Madera AFS, CA ( I did have orders for Athens, Greece in '60 which were cancelled as I was leaving Hamilton - that would have been 3 years at the Embassy - Screwed again)
> ...


59'-63'? I didn't know they even had planes way back then.:mrgreen: I was born in 59'. I'm sure Lackland is not the same now as it was then.


----------



## Paladin (Sep 23, 2006)

Another SP here. Still on active, but retrained to Combat Arms 6 yrs ago (CATM). Of course since 97, we fall under the cops anyway, so I guess since we still wear the badge and beret, I'm still a cop...

Past bases are:

Nellis AFB '92-97
Osan AB '97-98
Fairchild AFB '98-01
Malmstrom AFB '01-04
Elmendorf AFB '04- present


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Branch: United States Army
Date: 1973-1977 
Job: Pilot
Rank: CW-2
Duty Stations: Fort Polk, Fort Rucker, Fort Bragg


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Branch and dates*

U S Army June 59/ June 62
Basic Fort Benning, GA
Track Vehicle Mechanic School and Instructor in the same Fort Knox KY
Survalance School Ft. Huachica AZ
504 Th Avn 4 th Armor Div. Furth West Germany


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

U.S. ARMY 1970-1992 
I be retared, I mean retired!


----------

